# Allison Transmission Cooler Lines



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Just a heads-up to all the D-Max/Allison guys to keep an eye on the transmission cooler lines just below where they go under the radiator. It's a known weak point and GM has a service bulletin out to replace all 3 lines with a new, improved part number if one starts to leak. I just had mine done under warranty at 20K and the parts guy said they do at least one per week so he's learned to keep several sets on back-order.

Unfortunately, the new & improved lines aren't any better and will start to leak again. Jump over to dieselplace (http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=202078) and do a quick search for all the info you need on how to fix it yourself with high quality stuff that won't fail again.


----------

